# Fellow Buzzards my apology



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

The keyboard anonymity we all feel when posting can get us into trouble. I've been watching this particular thread since it started. Seeing the passion and tempers flair has been eye opening. As has been noted, civil communication makes your point that much more believable, especially for those of us watching and trying to get a feel for the situation. There are many well meaning people, on this site, that degrade themselves into the FU fights. Those folks and their arguments are then viewed as having less authority upon the topic of which they speak. As an outside viewer on this topic, thank you for owning your misstep and paddling on.
Mark


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Scott, apology accepted. Your reaction was probably warranted, I should have expressed my disdain for motorized recreation more eloquently. It's something I can't stand and gets me riled up easily. 

Safe boating - and motoring - this summer.


----------

